# Cat 6 shielded



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

Any one done any work with this. done 70 or so drops with this, and about 50 or







so Cat7 shealded.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

That is some neat stuff.

This article says 40 Gig could be possible in the future.

http://www.lanshack.com/cat6a.aspx


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have done a lot of work. as in alot, i am talking thousands of drops. 

if you have any questions, please let me know


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't done thousands, but I have done hundreds in MCC buckets as recent as last year. That stuff is THICK. The stuff I used had a black jacket, and it puts you in mind of RG6QS from the outer appearance. Another damn crimp tool to buy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I dont think Ive ever done a fitout with 6 sheilded but we use it alot for switch ties. I was doing switch ties with bonded pair cat6 yesterday, got pretty quick once I threw the bonded pair splitter back into the pouch and just used my midget *****.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Telephone service wires and cables shielding must be bonded to ground to be affective. What about shielded cat 6? If so, how do you bond it?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Telephone service wires and cables shielding must be bonded to ground to be affective. What about shielded cat 6? If so, how do you bond it?


When we did a big shielded 5e job it was jack to 24 port jack panel, we used shielded jacks, the 24 port panels were earthed onto the cabinet frame which was earthed onto a sheet of copper through concrete anchors that went through it and also a piece inside was peeled up and folded nicely and screwed to the frame of the cabinet. Then the frame of the cabinet is run to the earth bar provided in the closet with the sheet of copper on the floor also earthed back to that bar. Then all compnents of the cabinet were earthed to each other.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

That stuff is a bigger pain in the ass than terminating fiber. I am glad I know as much about low voltage as I do, but I am really glad I dont have to do it every day I go to work. Just finished pulling all the runs of cat6e at this place ive been working on. Now its patch panel termination time in the server room. But mid next week, I got to go do a resi service change. got to put back on the heavy tool belt... haha


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That stuff is a bigger pain in the ass than terminating fiber.


I dont know... A piece of 6a aint going to pierce your skin and travel through your blood stream for a couple of years, haha.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> I dont know... A piece of 6a aint going to pierce your skin and travel through your blood stream for a couple of years, haha.


thats not a pain in the ass, thats a pain in the finger and if it got in the blood stream, youre dead... Just another free trip outta here if ya ask me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thats not a pain in the ass, thats a pain in the finger and if it got in the blood stream, youre dead... Just another free trip outta here if ya ask me.


Or the foot when a workmate of mine decided it was more appropriate to splice in his socks, haha. They managed to get it out at the hospital though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> Or the foot when a workmate of mine decided it was more appropriate to splice in his socks, haha. They managed to get it out at the hospital though.


lol that sucks. like I said, Im glad I dont have to do low voltage every day, but it keeps things interesting.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> When we did a big shielded 5e job it was jack to 24 port jack panel, we used shielded jacks, the 24 port panels were earthed onto the cabinet frame which was earthed onto a sheet of copper through concrete anchors that went through it and also a piece inside was peeled up and folded nicely and screwed to the frame of the cabinet. Then the frame of the cabinet is run to the earth bar provided in the closet with the sheet of copper on the floor also earthed back to that bar. Then all compnents of the cabinet were earthed to each other.


Thanks Chewy, very interesting!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Thanks Chewy, very interesting!


Personally I think it was all bullsh!t since the switches were powered by electrical outlets earthed from "dirty earth" and the shielded patch leads then connected the "dirty earth" to the "clean earth" not to metion the fact the earth rods were probally only a couple of metres away from eachother anyway.


----------

